# [EVDL] Thundersky Importer



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey all,

I went to Phoenix's 3rd Annual EV Expo that was held with the VCCA Auto
Parts Exchange at Glendale Community College today, it is also going on
tomorrow til 3 pm. There were about 10 EV's there, Jeff Wolf's Fierro and
Solectria S-10, Dennis's Racer, Ricky Suiter's Saturn, Randy's Solectira
Geo, Sam DiMarco's Eboat and others. It was good to all the configurations
and how each person/company dealt with basics - steering, brakes, AC, etc.
And where everything was placed.

There was also a Miata with a 144 volt Thundersky LPF200AHA battery pack
that had a pretty sophisticated Battery Monitoring System and a charger. The
car will do 137 miles on a charge. The car is a test bed for the
Thundersky's. www.elitepowersolutions.com is the owner of the car and also
the importers of the TS batts. They had a show special, the above bat pack,
40 - TS LPF200AHA Batteries, Battery Monitor System, Charger all for $16,237
(the BMS costs $1,683, so bats and charger are $14,554, or 363 per battery,
charger included).

I talked with the VP, Yuan Dao and Marketing Director, Jimmy Yu. They are an
American Company and will give a year's guarantee on the batteries.

That's about all I know, if you want to contact them directly use the
website.

Rush
Tucson AZ


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Rush wrote:
> > There was also a Miata with a 144 volt Thundersky LPF200AHA battery pack
> > that had a pretty sophisticated Battery Monitoring System and a charger. The
> > car will do 137 miles on a charge. The car is a test bed for the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Rush wrote:
> > There was also a Miata with a 144 volt Thundersky LPF200AHA battery pack
> > that had a pretty sophisticated Battery Monitoring System and a charger. The
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Rick Beebe wrote:
> > Rush wrote:
> >> There was also a Miata with a 144 volt Thundersky LPF200AHA battery pack
> >> that had a pretty sophisticated Battery Monitoring System and a charger. The
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Just to throw this out there, I have driven this car. At the January Phoenix EAA meet EV Blue (the one in Flagstaff) showed us a little presentation on the car. They drove the car, range untested, from Flagstaff to Phoenix 137 miles and had pictures of the car all along the way. Granted, that trip is mostly downhill, there is still one really good climb coming out of Verde Valley. 

When I got to drive the car I was impressed. The battery management system they have monitors each cell and rolls through displaying the voltage of two cells at a time. It gives a warning if a low voltage limit is reached. At about 200A on acceleration the cells were still showing 3.5 volts each! And these were partially discharged too.

We'll have to see how they are doing in a year, but so far I'm impressed.

Rick

-------------
>That's good to hear. Not so much about the batteries but that it really
>is possible to get a good size pack in a Miata. I've been wondering if
>I'm on a fool's errand <g>
>
>--Rick






_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

